# Einmalige Chance: PCGH 11/2020 DVD mit 20-Jahres-PDF-Archiv



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Einmalige Chance: PCGH 11/2020 DVD mit 20-Jahres-PDF-Archiv*

						Am 07.10. erscheint die PCGH 11/2020 - die Nummer 241 ist gleichzeitig auch die 20-Jahresausgabe, denn die PCGH 11/2000 erschien vor knapp 20 Jahren am 6.10.2000. Wer 20 Jahre gelebte IT-Geschichte genießen will, erhält mit der DVD-Ausgabe ein einmaliges historisches Archiv: Auf einer separaten DVD befinden sich über 35.000 Seiten mit PCGH-Artikeln von 2000 bis heute als PDF-Archiv.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Einmalige Chance: PCGH 11/2020 DVD mit 20-Jahres-PDF-Archiv*


----------



## Danglingqoole (23. September 2020)

"... sollte bei der 11 vielleicht eine Ausnahme machen, denn das über 8 GByte große Archiv können wir leider aus vielen Gründen nicht einfach irgendwo zum Download anbieten."
und dann kann man Spiele Update mit 35Gbyte auch nicht irgendwo downloaden ????? Hähhhhh?


----------



## Rubmary (23. September 2020)

Sind dort dann alle Artikel der vorherigen 240 Ausgaben drin?


----------



## KRAB-slider (23. September 2020)

mmmhhh....freu mich schon drauf!! hat sich doch einiges getan in 20 Jahren...schön mal wieder alte Erinnerungen (Athlon Thunderbird, GTX 295, Radeon 4870, CoreDuo 8400, Quad 9650 etc. etc.) aufleben zu lassen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. September 2020)

Danglingqoole schrieb:


> "... sollte bei der 11 vielleicht eine Ausnahme machen, denn das über 8 GByte große Archiv können wir leider aus vielen Gründen nicht einfach irgendwo zum Download anbieten."
> und dann kann man Spiele Update mit 35Gbyte auch nicht irgendwo downloaden ????? Hähhhhh?


Ja, wir sind halt kein Spiele-Download-Service. Ansonsten würde ich Dir Recht geben.



Rubmary schrieb:


> Sind dort dann alle Artikel der vorherigen 240 Ausgaben drin?


Es geht von der 11/2000 bis zu 06/2020.


----------



## Teeschluerfer (23. September 2020)

Wow, das klingt doch mal richtig gut.
Bekomme ab und zu eine Ausgabe aus Karlsruhe mitgebracht, hier bei mir in der Gegend findet man weit und breit keine PCGH.
Vom Globus über Aldi, Tabakläden und Tankstellen erspähte ich noch nirgendwo ein Magazin von euch.
Vieleicht muss ich mal zum Weltbild fahren, die haben eigentlich alles.


----------



## hRy1337 (23. September 2020)

Danglingqoole schrieb:


> "... sollte bei der 11 vielleicht eine Ausnahme machen, denn das über 8 GByte große Archiv können wir leider aus vielen Gründen nicht einfach irgendwo zum Download anbieten."
> und dann kann man Spiele Update mit 35Gbyte auch nicht irgendwo downloaden ????? Hähhhhh?


Was mir noch fehlt ist ein _Facepalm Smiley_ zur Auswahl beim Like-Button.

@PCGH-Redaktion 
Feiner Zug von euch. Bin definitiv interessiert und seit fast Anfang an dabei. Aber alle Ausgaben behalten kam für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (23. September 2020)

Druckt/Presst ihr nach, wenn die Auflage nicht reicht, und man erst später im Shop bestellt?
Muss nämlich mal sehen welcher Kiosk die hier mit DVD hat. Grobmotorischen Postboten trau ich da nicht so sehr, dass die in einem Stück ankommt.


----------



## AlexSchwarzer (23. September 2020)

Ein Glück hab ich das Abo.


----------



## big-maec (23. September 2020)

Na dann ist das Wochenende ja gerettet.


----------



## SFT-GSG (23. September 2020)

Hab das DVD Abo, endlich alle Ausgaben Digital, dann kann ich auch Mal etwas Platz im Schrank schaffen....und mal die ersten Ausgaben retro lesen.... Die ersten pcgh Ausgaben war meine Lektüre im Zug als ich noch Azubi war....


----------



## h_tobi (23. September 2020)

Gratulation von meiner Seite,  kann es kaum fassen, dass es schon 20 Jahre sind.... 

Leider musste ich meine Hefte der ersten 15 Jahre entsorgen, da ich platztechnisch
arge Probleme bekommen habe. Es tat mir in der Seele weh so viel Wissen zu verlieren. 

Deswegen werde ich auf jeden Fall die nächste Ausgabe kaufen, ich hoffe, es besteht dann
die Möglichkeit die PDFs zu durchsuchen. Den einen oder anderen Artikel kann man auch
heute noch gut gebrauchen. 
Vor allem würde ich dann die DVD Inhalte schneller finden, die Scheiben habe ich noch fast
alle in der Wertkstatt gesichert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. September 2020)

Danglingqoole schrieb:


> "... sollte bei der 11 vielleicht eine Ausnahme machen, denn das über 8 GByte große Archiv können wir leider aus vielen Gründen nicht einfach irgendwo zum Download anbieten."
> und dann kann man Spiele Update mit 35Gbyte auch nicht irgendwo downloaden ????? Hähhhhh?



Undankbares ****.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BxBender (23. September 2020)

Aus aktuellem Anlass wäre es vielleicht absatzträchtiger, wenn man statt Jahresarchiv ein Poster einer 3080 zum Aufhängen beilegen würde.
Oder gar ein Bastelbogen aus dünner Pappe, quasi zum Selberbasteln. YeaH! ;-P



KRAB-slider schrieb:


> mmmhhh....freu mich schon drauf!! hat sich doch einiges getan in 20 Jahren...schön mal wieder alte Erinnerungen (Athlon Thunderbird, GTX 295, Radeon 4870, CoreDuo 8400, Quad 9650 etc. etc.) aufleben zu lassen



AMD64! Als Intel nach dem Pentium Bug und dem Pentium 4 "7Ghz ist machbar" Rohrkrepierer schon ein weiteres Mal auf die Nase fiel und wegen Inkompetenz bei der Chipgestaltung die 64bit Technik von AMD lizensieren musste. 



AlexSchwarzer schrieb:


> Ein Glück hab ich das Abo.



Und wir lesen das auch schon ein paar Tage früher, yeah!


----------



## JTRch (23. September 2020)

Euer Heft hat ne komische silbrige Scheibe dabei, weil ich nicht weiss wozu man die braucht, habe ich sie als Untersetzteller für mein Bier verwendet!

DVD und das 2020, im Ernst? Wie wäre es mit einem personalisierten Key zu einem Download?


----------



## bschicht86 (23. September 2020)

Bei einer Silberscheibe mit allen Heftarchiven wär ich dabei, wenn möglich, separat.


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. September 2020)

Sind die* Casemodding Hefte auch dabei !? *


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (23. September 2020)

Diese Jubiläums-Ausgabe mit DVD wird auf jeden Fall von mir zusätzlich zum normalen Heft erworben 

Apropos Heftarchiv:
Das letzte Archiv (DVD aus dem Jahr 2010) kann ich zu Hause leider nirgendwo mehr finden
und auf HDD gesichert hatte ich es leider damals auch nicht... 

@PCGH-Redaktion : 
Ich hoffe übrigens, dass eure Schwester-Zeitschrift PC-Games im Jahr 2022 etwas ähnliches vorhat:
Dann kann ich endlich wieder durch die alten Kolumnen von Rainer Rosshirt schmökern.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Bei einer Silberscheibe mit allen Heftarchiven wär ich dabei, wenn möglich, separat.


*"Für alle, die trotzdem gerne das Jahresarchiv als Einzel-Datenträger haben möchten, bereiten wir gerade ein separates Angebot vor, das im Laufe des Oktobers online gehen wird.*" (Letzter Absatz im Artikel)


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2020)

Danglingqoole schrieb:


> und dann kann man Spiele Update mit 35Gbyte auch nicht irgendwo downloaden ????? Hähhhhh?


Naja, vielleicht blechens auch für das zusätzliche Verkehrsaufkommen.
Jetzt und in der - muss-Windows-alle 2-Wochen-neu-aufsetzen - Zukunft? *)
Und die DVD zur Print ist auf Dauer schlicht... ökonomischer?

*) Bevor man seine 6 TB-Steam-Library irgewndwo wegsichert, wird lieber alles neu geladen...



> Apropos Heftarchiv:
> Das letzte Archiv (DVD aus dem Jahr 2010) kann ich zu Hause leider nirgendwo mehr finden
> und auf HDD gesichert hatte ich es leider damals auch nicht...


Und da haben wir schon den ersten.


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es geht von der 11/2000 bis zu 06/2020.


Wow, das wird eine (melancholische, aufregende und interessante) Zeitreise in die Vergangenheit.
Und das ganz ohne Flux-Kompensator.

Da waren wir (alle) noch 20 Jahre jünger.
Damals gabs ja beizeiten auch noch weibliche Praktikanten.
Jedes Jahr gabs bei mir mehrmals neue Rechner, hatte mehrere Compaq-Server im
Wohnzimmer stehen, LAN-Parties waren noch dreckig und nicht jugendfrei, Hardware
ging noch viel öfter kaputt. Vieles war neu, im Aufbruch befunden. (Ich selbst begann ja
mit einem 1200/75-Baud-Modem und BTX.)

Und ja, absolut bewunderswert (und erstaunlich), dass es die PCGH-Print heute
noch gibt. Würde bei Euch (und "uns") allen über die Jahre nicht so viel "Herzblut"
mitgeflossen sein, das Magazin wäre schon längst aufgegeben worden.
Hat mich persönlich auch immer "bei Stange" gehalten. Ich würde sonst heute
höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr gamen, basteln, tunen, optim ieren. (kaufen.)

Der (vielleicht schmerzliche) Moment kommt aber noch. Wenn ihr da dort in der Red -
einer nach dem anderen - in Pension/Ruhestand "entlassen" werdet. Was wird folgen,
wie wird es sich entwickeln?

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich nehme das hier zum Anlass, euch allen in der Red für die -
ja, jahrzehntelange (in unserem Alter denkt man schon im "Jahrhundert") Versorgung mit
Informationen, Tests, Anssichtssachen, Meinungen,Inspirationen, Kaufentscheidungen,
Kompetenz, Unterhaltung, für interessante Aha-Momente, Motivationen (zum Nachstellen/
Nachahmen) danken. Und dick aufgetragen: vor Respekt und Ehrfurcht tief zu verbeugen.

Und jetzt: freue ich mich auf die übernächste (eh schon wieder Weihnachts-) Ausgabe.

Ich grüße Sie, Herr Thilo.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. September 2020)

JTRch schrieb:


> Euer Heft hat ne komische silbrige Scheibe dabei, weil ich nicht weiss wozu man die braucht, habe ich sie als Untersetzteller für mein Bier verwendet!



Die legt man auf nen Plattenspieler, worauf einem der Inhalt im "erotischen" Grammophonstil knacksend, rauschend und in Hardcore-Mono vorgelesen wird...


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

Dass diesmal der Mittwoch so spät fällt ist natürlich zur Abwechslung mal ein Glücksfall für euer Mag


----------



## XD-User (23. September 2020)

Das ist ja mal richtig gut 

Hatte es erst gestern in der aktuellen Ausgabe gelesen und freue mich echt.

Etwas über mein halbes Leben begleitet ihr mich schon und dabei bin ich erst seit der Hälfte eures Lebens dabei.

Es wird schön in den ganzen alten Artikeln zu stöbern, auch wenn ich vieles noch in Print hier rumstehen habe


----------



## Homerclon (23. September 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Grobmotorischen Postboten trau ich da nicht so sehr, dass die in einem Stück ankommt.


Bekomme seit einigen Jahren die DVD-Ausgabe per Post, und eine Zeitlang auch Schwesterhefte und welche von Konkurrenzverlage. Bisher kamen alle DVDs in einem Stück an.
Wenn mal eine Reklamation nötig war, dann war das immer auf Produktionsfehler zurückzuführen. 2-3x bekam ich auch ein zweiten Satz DVDs zugeschickt da laut Erklärung es zu einem Produktionsfehler kam so das die DVDs nicht enthalten waren - bei mir eben schon.

Im Laden gekauft, hatte ich hingegen schon den Fall, das der CD-Key für die Vollversion fotografiert und aktiviert wurde. Aber da hatte ich auch unkompliziert Ersatz bekommen.


----------



## Evil (23. September 2020)

Bei der Ausgabe werde ich wohl mal  zugreifen... Wie liegen denn die PDFs vor? Als komplette Hefte inkl. historischer Anzeigen? Sind die Sonderhefte auch dabei?


----------



## KaterTom (23. September 2020)

AlexSchwarzer schrieb:


> Ein Glück hab ich das Abo.



Ein (Un-) Glück habe ich "nur" das Digital Abo. Bin dann wohl Abonnent zweiter Klasse!


----------



## Cross-Flow (23. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, wir sind halt kein Spiele-Download-Service. Ansonsten würde ich Dir Recht geben.
> 
> Es geht von der 11/2000 bis zu 06/2020.



Die ganzen Ausgaben bis hin zu ( ich glaube ) 06/2006 habe ich noch liegen, die anderen musste ich leider nach und nach entsorgen =( Die DVD von 2010 ( oder war es 2012 ?!? ) mit dem Archiv habe ich aber behalten. Trüben mich grade meine Erinnerungen oder gab es das Archiv früher zwischendruch immer mal wieder auf der DVD dazu ?

Die 11/2000 ist ja die erste PCGH aus dem Handel, gibt es Pläne die z.B. letzten 6 Ausgaben als pdf anzubieten ?

Auf jeden Fall ist die 11/2020 gekauft


----------



## Homerclon (23. September 2020)

Es gab mehrere male ein PCGH-Archiv auf den DVDs. Begonnen mit einem Komplett-Archiv 2010, dann gab es eine Zeitlang ein Jahresarchiv - immer irgendwann in einer Ausgabe des 1. oder 2. Quartals des Jahres. Das wurde 2018 nach dem 2017er-Jahresarchiv eingestellt.

Endlich kann ich mein Archiv um die fehlenden 2018er und 2019er als PDF komplettieren, und die erste Jahreshälfte 2020 ist auch dabei.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. September 2020)

Schade ... aus Ermangelung eines Laufwerkes werde ich damit wohl außen vor bleiben.


----------



## BikeRider (23. September 2020)

Wird auf jeden Fall mit DVD gekauft.
LOhnt sich halt doch noch, ein optisches  Laufwerk zu haben.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (23. September 2020)

BikeRider schrieb:


> LOhnt sich halt doch noch, ein optisches  Laufwerk zu haben.



Hab sogar noch ein 3,5' Floppydrive in Betrieb


----------



## Mr__47 (23. September 2020)

Da könnte ich tatsächlich auch nochmal schwach werden. Lässt mich auch gerad in meiner Jugend schwelgen, in der ich hier auch noch aktiv war und nicht nur stiller Leser.


----------



## Helmi-87 (24. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Na dann ist das Wochenende ja gerettet.


Das Wochenende? Da ließt du aber schnell .
Da gehen viele Abende und einige Biere bei drauf, nur ist das Problem, man muss sich noch ein DVD-Laufwerk besorgen, was man dafür ja gerne tut.


----------



## Zero-11 (24. September 2020)

das ist ja mal voll Vintage


----------



## Hauersumpfler (24. September 2020)

Und wat macht man, wenn man schon länger kein optisches Laufwerk mehr hat? Brauch ich im GBit-Zeitalter halt nicht mehr ... (Und Gehäuse hat kein Slot dafür, externes geht dann bloß irgendwo im Ramsch verloren)


----------



## Kubiac (24. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Schade ... aus Ermangelung eines Laufwerkes werde ich damit wohl außen vor bleiben.


Kauf dir ein externes Laufwerk für 15 Öcken. Habe ich gemacht. Manchmal braucht man eben doch noch ein Laufwerk.


----------



## PATRIOT1871 (24. September 2020)

Wird sich auf jeden Fall gekauft. Super Angebot.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Druckt/Presst ihr nach, wenn die Auflage nicht reicht, und man erst später im Shop bestellt?
> Muss nämlich mal sehen welcher Kiosk die hier mit DVD hat. Grobmotorischen Postboten trau ich da nicht so sehr, dass die in einem Stück ankommt.


Also man kann sowohl die PCGH  11/2020 DVD im Shop bestellen, als auch später im Oktober das Archiv an sich.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Leider musste ich meine Hefte der ersten 15 Jahre entsorgen, da ich platztechnisch
> arge Probleme bekommen habe. Es tat mir in der Seele weh so viel Wissen zu verlieren.


Ich kann das gut verstehen. Unter anderem auch deshalb gibt es das dicke Archiv.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Bei einer Silberscheibe mit allen Heftarchiven wär ich dabei, wenn möglich, separat.


Genau das wird es im Laufe des Oktobers geben, stay tuned!



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Sind die* Casemodding Hefte auch dabei !? *


Nein, an diesen Schatz haben wir uns noch nicht getraut. Aber eigentlich eine gute Idee.



Lexx schrieb:


> Der (vielleicht schmerzliche) Moment kommt aber noch. Wenn ihr da dort in der Red -
> einer nach dem anderen - in Pension/Ruhestand "entlassen" werdet. Was wird folgen,
> wie wird es sich entwickeln?
> 
> Ich grüße Sie, Herr Thilo.


Grüße zurück und keine Sorge, so schnell gehen wir nicht in Rente. 



Evil schrieb:


> Bei der Ausgabe werde ich wohl mal  zugreifen... Wie liegen denn die PDFs vor? Als komplette Hefte inkl. historischer Anzeigen? Sind die Sonderhefte auch dabei?


Die Anzeigen sind weitgehend mit dabei, manchmal auch nicht. Die Sonderhefte müssen wir mal separat exhumieren.



KaterTom schrieb:


> Ein (Un-) Glück habe ich "nur" das Digital Abo. Bin dann wohl Abonnent zweiter Klasse!


Das hoffe ich doch nicht! Wie beschrieben, wir werden zumindest das Archiv zum Bestellen anbieten können. Leider ist unser jetziger Shop-Anbieter beim Thema Downloads nicht so fit, wie das vielleicht nötig wäre.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. September 2020)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein externes Laufwerk für 15 Öcken. Habe ich gemacht. Manchmal braucht man eben doch noch ein Laufwerk.



Nope ... ich seit Jahren nicht und das werde ich bestimmt nicht ändern, für etwas was ich nur extrem selten nutzen würde. Hab ja auch kein Retro-PC damit ich meine kleine vorhandene Spiele-CD-Sammlung (die ich aus nostalgischen Gründen noch besitze  ) zu nutzen. Ich kann damit aber durchaus leben ... ist halt Schade und das hab ich verkündet. Vielleicht besinnt man sich ja doch noch einen bezahlbaren Download einzurichten, denn den nehme ich mit Kusshand.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (24. September 2020)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein externes Laufwerk für 15 Öcken. Habe ich gemacht. Manchmal braucht man eben doch noch ein Laufwerk.


Ich habe in den letzten fünf Jahren keins gebraucht. Warum zum Geier soll ich jetzt eines kaufen, wenn man das Paket auch problemlos digital käuflich zur Verfügung stellen könnte. 10 € und die Bandbreite ist mitbezahlt. Wäre bereit, das zu bezahlen. Sorry, inakzeptabel.


----------



## Lexx (24. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nope ...


Auf einen USB-Drive speichern kommt wohl auch nicht in Frage?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. September 2020)

Wenn ich mir dein Laufwerk zum überspielen ausleihen darf.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (24. September 2020)

Ich würds auch mit USB-Stick kaufen, so teuer sind die 16 GB Dinger ja nicht mehr


----------



## MyticDragonblast (24. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nope ... ich seit Jahren nicht und das werde ich bestimmt nicht ändern, für etwas was ich nur extrem selten nutzen würde. Hab ja auch kein Retro-PC damit ich meine kleine vorhandene Spiele-CD-Sammlung (die ich aus nostalgischen Gründen noch besitze  ) zu nutzen.


Für sowas gibt's Virtualisierungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also man kann sowohl die PCGH  11/2020 DVD im Shop bestellen, als auch später im Oktober das Archiv an sich.
> 
> 
> Ich kann das gut verstehen. Unter anderem auch deshalb gibt es das dicke Archiv.
> ...


Ich bitte darum. Dann heißt es seitens von mir  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnB1TgxgwEA:13

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Schade ... aus Ermangelung eines Laufwerkes werde ich damit wohl außen vor bleiben.



Du wirst doch sicher jemandem im Bekanntenkreis haben, der dir die PDFs auf einen Stick ziehen kann.

Und ansonsten bekommt man ein DVD-Laufwerk heute für 10€.
Wenn man also für 1000€+ einen PC zusammen schraubt, sollte es daran also nicht scheitern. 









						Hitachi-LG Data Storage GH24NSD5 schwarz ab € 12,89 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Hitachi-LG Data Storage GH24NSD5 schwarz ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: 5.25" (intern) • Einzug: Schublade • BD-R (SL): N/A • BD-RE (SL): N/A… ✔ Brenner intern ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Zero-11 (24. September 2020)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten fünf Jahren keins gebraucht. Warum zum Geier soll ich jetzt eines kaufen,


für sowas wie das hier, Scheiben sind halt viel günstiger zu produzieren wie SD Karten und Sticks


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2020)

Und haben auch eine bessere Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (24. September 2020)

Ich brauche ja keine Haltbarkeit - ich brauche die Daten einmal, dann kommen sie aufs NAS und das wars. Wie schon gesagt, mein Gehäuse sieht keinen Slot für ein Laufwerk mehr vor und es gibt - außer das hier und das hier gibt es so gut wie nie - keinen Grund für ein externes Laufwerk. Warum soll ich mir ein solches für eine einmalige Sache zulegen, wo es absolut problemlos möglich wäre, das ganze als Download, hinter einem Abo oder einer einmaligen Bezahlschranke zum Download zur Verfügung zu stellen, wie es heute marktüblich ist. 8 GB an Daten zu lagern und dafür einen Preis zu verlangen ist völlig problemlos möglich. Und mit nem glatten Zehner macht man da auch noch jede Menge Gewinn - so teuer ist Traffic keineswegs.

PCGH will doch Geld verdienen. Dann macht das halt auch möglich, ohne dass man vorher noch Hardware kaufen muss, die keine Sau braucht.


----------



## Evil (24. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Anzeigen sind weitgehend mit dabei, manchmal auch nicht. Die Sonderhefte müssen wir mal separat exhumieren.


Klingt gut - die Werbeanzeigen von früher finde ich immer wieder interessant zum Angucken - was, 64 MB-Ram haben mal wie viel gekostet? 

Das mit den Sonderheften würde mich sehr freuen, wenn's die auch noch mal geben würde.^^


----------



## Regenerator (24. September 2020)

Ist eine Suchmöglichkeit, etwa nach Schlagworten, dabei? Oder muss ich im Zweifelsfall jede Ausgabe einzeln öffnen und darin manuell "blättern", um beispielsweise etwas zum Core i7-4690K (o. Ä.) zu finden?


----------



## Homerclon (24. September 2020)

Ich denke nicht das seit dem letzten Archiv sich daran etwas geändert hat, was heißt: Du kannst darin die Suchfunktion deines PDF-Readers nutzen
Ob die Ausgaben einzeln geöffnet werden müssen, hängt aber davon ab, ob die Ausgaben in einzelne PDFs aufgeteilt sind, oder immer alle Jahres-Ausgaben in einem PDF. In der Vergangenheit wurden 3x von 18 alle Ausgaben eines Jahres in einer Datei zusammengefasst.


----------



## KaterTom (24. September 2020)

Regenerator schrieb:


> Ist eine Suchmöglichkeit, etwa nach Schlagworten, dabei? Oder muss ich im Zweifelsfall jede Ausgabe einzeln öffnen und darin manuell "blättern", um beispielsweise etwas zum Core i7-4690K (o. Ä.) zu finden?


Speichere das Archiv doch in einem separaten Ordner und füge diesen dem Windows Suchindex hinzu, dann kannst du einfach die Windows suche in dem Ordner verwenden.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2020)

Ist die Frage, ob die PDFs der alten Ausgaben schon als maschinenlesbare digitale Texte vorliegen, oder nur als Scans/Grafiken.


----------



## Basileukum (24. September 2020)

Das ist ne feine Sache, man ist gerade versucht am Kiosk noch ne Ausgabe zu ergattern, obwohl ich sonst immer ein Freund der Non-DvD Variante bin und zack kommen dann auch mal solche coolen Dinger.


----------



## Homerclon (25. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob die PDFs der alten Ausgaben schon als maschinenlesbare digitale Texte vorliegen, oder nur als Scans/Grafiken.


Ja, sie sind Maschinenlesbar. Hab bis einschließlich 2017 alle als PDF, selbst die Nullnummer - die allererste Ausgabe, mit einer Vorschau auf die Voodoo5 6000 !!! -  die nicht veröffentlicht wurde.
Diese Mühe wurde schon vor 10 Jahren - für das erste Komplett-Archiv zum Jubiläum - gemacht.


----------



## oldserver84 (25. September 2020)

Wie sich einige über die Bereitstellung über DVD aufregen, einfach köstlich 
Ich finde das Angebot klasse, 20 Jahre auf DVD wow! Ich freu mich drauf,   die Ausgabe ist auf jedenfall gekauft.


----------



## Waupee (25. September 2020)

Sehr schön ne DVD mit allen Heftinhalten, kann ich alle Hefte bis auf die Erstausgabe dann mal langsam entsorgen denke ich mal 

und kein Downloadgedöns sehr schön


----------



## Regenerator (26. September 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Speichere das Archiv doch in einem separaten Ordner und füge diesen dem Windows Suchindex hinzu, dann kannst du einfach die Windows suche in dem Ordner verwenden.


Stimmt, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## truppi (29. September 2020)

Habe mir extra ein USB DVD Laufwerk dafür bestellt, nur für diese Ausgabe


----------



## Deutschmaschine (30. September 2020)

Waupee schrieb:


> Sehr schön ne DVD mit allen Heftinhalten, kann ich alle Hefte bis auf die Erstausgabe dann mal langsam entsorgen denke ich mal
> 
> und kein Downloadgedöns sehr schön


Naja, sind es wirklich ALLE Heftinhalte, also die kompletten Ausgaben? Im Text steht nur „mit Inhalten aus allen Ausgaben von x bis y“, also nur ausgewählte Sachen. Das sollte PCGH vielleicht mal spezifizieren.


Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> PCGH will doch Geld verdienen. Dann macht das halt auch möglich, ohne dass man vorher noch Hardware kaufen muss, die keine Sau braucht.


Sehe ich genauso. Am Ende wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass es sich einer kauft, bei sich hochlädt und dann bereitstellt. Die paar Gigabyte passen nun auch noch in meine MagentaCloud S.


----------



## XD-User (30. September 2020)

Oh das sieht doch schonmal gut aus.
Genug Retro Lesestoff für Ewigkeiten


----------



## trigger831 (30. September 2020)

Habe ich doch glatt übersehen. Wird aber sowas von gekauft. 20 Jahre...


----------



## c1i (30. September 2020)

DVD? 2020? Muss wohl ein Scherz sein.


----------



## Metbier (30. September 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH 
Ich freu mich


----------



## LineofFire (2. Oktober 2020)

ich hab kein DVD Laufwerk mehr, seit Jahren (!) nicht mehr gebraucht. Für was auch?? Wenn man tatsächlich Dateien ohne Internet/Netzwerk rumschieben muss, dann nimmt man USB Sticks.


So wie ich das Verstanden habe bekommen Digital Abonnenten die DVD zugeschickt?


----------



## lutari (3. Oktober 2020)

Richtig toll, dass man die alten Ausgaben wieder mal ansehen kann, aber leider fehlt die Werbung bei den ersten Ausgaben.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2020)

Wobei diese News doch schon vor ein paar Tagen kam und ich feststellen musste, dass die 11/20 noch gar nicht erhältlich ist.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (4. Oktober 2020)

Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Am Ende wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass es sich einer kauft, bei sich hochlädt und dann bereitstellt. Die paar Gigabyte passen nun auch noch in meine MagentaCloud S.


Das ist aktuell tatsächlich der Plan  (Hat aber gedauert, bis ich jemanden fand, der noch ein Laufwerk hat)


----------



## Cosmas (5. Oktober 2020)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Das ist aktuell tatsächlich der Plan  (Hat aber gedauert, bis ich jemanden fand, der noch ein Laufwerk hat)


USB Laufwerke ftw!^^









						Hitachi-LG Data Storage GP57EB40 schwarz ab € 26,40 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Hitachi-LG Data Storage GP57EB40 schwarz ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: 5.25" SlimLine (extern) • Einzug: Schublade • BD-R (SL): N/A • BD-RE (SL): N/A… ✔ Brenner extern ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Fliegt bei mir noch rum, is ab und an noch ganz hilfreich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin!

Das leidige Thema Urheberrecht ist euch ein Begriff, oder? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Mydgard (5. Oktober 2020)

Das doch mal viel Humaner als es z.B. die Gamestar handelt, da kann man das Heftarchiv hinzubuchen für irgendwie 2 € im Monat oder so ... da ist eine Einmalige Summe für die Kunden viel besser!


----------



## Radus (5. Oktober 2020)

Nice


----------



## Hauersumpfler (5. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das leidige Thema Urheberrecht ist euch ein Begriff, oder?
> 
> ...


Abgesehen davon, dass mich das veraltete und lebensfremde Urheberrecht in der Tat kein Stück interessiert:
Ich kann doch die Ausgabe wie jeder andere kaufen und mir die Daten dann andersweitig in einem Format besorgen in dem ich sie auch nutzen kann, wenn ich mit der DVD nichts anfangen kann. Ihr habt euer Geld, ich meine Daten und die DVD landet im Müll, fertig. Ein realitätsnahes Angebot für eine "Hardware Extreme Community", die wohl mit optischen Datenträgern nichts mehr anfangen kann, wollt ihr ja aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht anbieten obwohl das einen technischen Aufwand von nicht mehr als dreißig Minuten verursachen würde.



Cosmas schrieb:


> USB Laufwerke ftw!^^


Nein Danke, wirklich nicht.


----------



## RotheMan (7. Oktober 2020)

Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Naja, sind es wirklich ALLE Heftinhalte, also die kompletten Ausgaben? Im Text steht nur „mit Inhalten aus allen Ausgaben von x bis y“, also nur ausgewählte Sachen. Das sollte PCGH vielleicht mal spezifizieren.



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Wenn ja, gekauft!


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Oktober 2020)

Grade gesichert das Jubiläums Heft! 
Bin nun auch schon 11 Jahre im Forum, wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Oktober 2020)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Grade gesichert das Jubiläums Heft!



Ich auch 
Allerdings macht das seinem Namen erstmal alle Ehre, denn das wandert sozusagen direkt ins Archiv. Hab diesen Monat überhaupt keine Zeit da was zu lesen


----------



## geforth (7. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir sind die Seiten 8-21 in der falschen Reihenfolge.  Und das ausgerechnet nach dem der Chefredi von seinen Peinlichkeiten berichtet.  Der Rest scheint aber in Ordnung zu sein.

Ansonsten sind alle Ausgaben auf der DVD. Jedes Jahr ist ein einzelnes .pdf, welches alle Ausgaben des Jahres enthält.  Richtig geil


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute, neben dem normalen non-DVD Heft,
auch die extra zusätzlich bestellte DVD-Ausgabe von der Trafik abgeholt.

Ps.: Alles Gute PCGH! 



Kubiac schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein externes Laufwerk für 15 Öcken. Habe ich gemacht. Manchmal braucht man eben doch noch ein Laufwerk.


Braucht man nicht unbedingt - zumindest wenn man noch ein normales Laufwerk zuhause liegen hat.

Einen "USB auf SATA" Adapter (mit zusätzlicher Stromversorgung über ein Netzteil)
für 3.5'' Festplatten und optische Laufwerke gibt es ebenfalls um ~15€.


			https://amzn.to/33AOkf7
		


So einen nutze ich für mein Blu-Ray Laufwerk.


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Oktober 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ich habe heute, neben dem normalen non-DVD Heft,
> auch die extra zusätzlich bestellte DVD-Ausgabe von der Trafik abgeholt.
> 
> Ps.: Alles Gute PCGH!
> ...



Mache ich auch so USB 3.0 zu SATA Kit und betreibe damit den BD Brenner wenn ich ihn mal brauche.


----------



## RotheMan (8. Oktober 2020)

geforth schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Seiten 8-21 in der falschen Reihenfolge.  Und das ausgerechnet nach dem der Chefredi von seinen Peinlichkeiten berichtet.  Der Rest scheint aber in Ordnung zu sein.
> 
> Ansonsten sind alle Ausgaben auf der DVD. Jedes Jahr ist ein einzelnes .pdf, welches alle Ausgaben des Jahres enthält.  Richtig geil


Sind die PDFs durchsuchbar?


----------



## geforth (8. Oktober 2020)

RotheMan schrieb:


> Sind die PDFs durchsuchbar?


Jep und mit Lesezeichen. Imo schon sehr komfortabel gemacht  


			https://s12.directupload.net/images/201008/uu5rtf9x.png


----------



## truppi (8. Oktober 2020)

Coole Sache


----------



## Zero-11 (9. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit an die alten CD/DVD Inhalte zu kommen? Treiber und Software


----------



## Do Berek (11. Oktober 2020)

20 Jahre schon...Happy Birthday und Glückwunsch!
Hab hier noch einige CD's von 2001/2002, aber die ersten leider nicht mehr...


----------



## Lexx (13. Oktober 2020)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit an die alten CD/DVD Inhalte zu kommen? Treiber und Software


Brauchst eine WinZIP- oder Acrobat Reader-Version von 2002?
Gibts alles im Neuland
Sogar 3Dfx-Treiber für Windows 98.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch zu 20 Jahren PCGH. 

Hab aber auch bewusst die Ausgabe ohne DVD gewählt, da kein Laufwerk mehr vorhanden. 

Mal ehrlich, nach 20 Jahren Heft-CD, später DVD wird es aber auch für euch Zeit von diesem Medium Abschied zu nehmen. 
Mir hat jedenfalls schon längere Zeit keiner mehr seine Urlaubsbilder oder Lieblingssongs auf eine CD/DVD gebrannt, wegen Gründen. 

In Zeiten wo Epic uns mit kostenlosen Spielen überschwemmt, braucht da noch jemand die Vollversionen alter Spiele? Also von mir aus kann das mit der DVD beerdigt werden. Da guck ich lieber Videos aus eurer Redaktion, dafür braucht aber eigentlich auch keine DVD. Gibt da ja so Plattformen für Videos, hab ich gehört. 

Alles gute für die nächsten 20 Jahre, ich wünsche mir, dass ihr als Magazin erhalten bleibt, notfalls ohne die Print.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. Oktober 2020)

Lexx schrieb:


> Brauchst eine WinZIP- oder Acrobat Reader-Version von 2002?
> Gibts alles im Neuland
> Sogar 3Dfx-Treiber für Windows 98.



dann wäre auch auch FracPac dabei .... die heft diskette is leider irgendwann mal verreckt 









						PC Games
					

PC Games




					epaper.pcgames.de


----------



## Zero-11 (17. Oktober 2020)

Do Berek schrieb:


> 20 Jahre schon...Happy Birthday und Glückwunsch!
> Hab hier noch einige CD's von 2001/2002, aber die ersten leider nicht mehr...


die ISOs müssen auf Archive.org, alte Treiber und Software zu finden ist eine Qual


----------



## Do Berek (18. Oktober 2020)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> die ISOs müssen auf Archive.org, alte Treiber und Software zu finden ist eine Qual


Okay, werd ich mal versuchen hochzuladen, falls die noch lesbar sind...


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (19. Oktober 2020)

Mal eine Frage: Es hieß ja, dass alle, die im bestimmten Zeitraum das Abo abschließen (28.09.2020 bis 16.10.2020) die DVD kostenlos per Post zugesandt bekommen. Gilt das auch für mich mit dem Digitalabo (habe ich am 28.09.2020 spät Abends abgeschlossen)?


----------



## Oesili (19. Oktober 2020)

Kann es sein, dass es Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt? Habe die Ausgabe vor 10 Tagen bestellt, immer noch keine Lieferug. Selbst ein Anruf bei der Hotline brachte mich nicht weiter, die nette Dame konnte mir auch nicht sagen,  wann die Ausgabe erscheint und geliefert wird.


----------



## truppi (19. Oktober 2020)

Oesili schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt? Habe die Ausgabe vor 10 Tagen bestellt, immer noch keine Lieferug. Selbst ein Anruf bei der Hotline brachte mich nicht weiter, die nette Dame konnte mir auch nicht sagen,  wann die Ausgabe erscheint und geliefert wird.


Bei mir is die 20 Jahre DVD auch noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Homerclon (19. Oktober 2020)

@Oesili @truppi :


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich höre "schlimme" Dinge aus dem Handel und aus dem Shop. Die DVD-Ausgabe ist trotz Auflagenerhöhung flächendeckend schlecht verfügbar und im Shop sind Einzelbestellungen grad nicht möglich. Wir versuchen ASAP, Hefte aufzutreiben. Ansonsten: Auf Mykiosk.com die Postleitzahl eingeben und nach "PC GAMES HARDWARE DVD" suchen.
> 
> Das sind echte Luxusprobleme, aber weniger ärgerlich wird das Ganze dadurch nicht.


Auch wenn diese Meldung schon 10 Tage alt ist.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich war heute auch in 3 Kiosken (hoffe, das ist die korrekte Mehrzahl) und keiner hatte die PCGH. Der Erste hatte immerhin am meisten Auswahl (PC Magazin, Chip, PC Welt, c't), der Zweite dann nur noch die c't und die PC Welt und der dritte Kiosk überhaupt keine Zeitschriften (also nicht mal sowas wie Bild der Frau oder Fernsehzeitungen, einfach gar nichts).


----------



## JBfine (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe die DVD Ausgabe am 12.10. im Onlineshop von Computec bestellt. Bis heute nichts mehr davon gehört und anschließend mal beim Kundenservice angerufen. Die Dame am Telefon konnte mir auch nicht genau sagen, warum die Bestellung nicht verarbeitet wurde. Sie ist als wartend gekenntzeichnet , im System ist die 11/2020 aber anscheinend als nicht mehr lieferbar hinterlegt. Allerdings wurde meine Bestellung nicht storniert, jedoch wurde mir geraten, die Ausgabe im Einzelhandel zu finden (was bei mir nicht der Fall war, deshalb habe ich ja online bestellt). Eine Auskunft, ob überhaupt und wenn dann wann eine neue Charge geliefert wird, konnte mir auch nicht gesagt werden. Gerade bezweifel ich irgendwie, dass ich die Ausgabe tatsächlich bekommen werde..


----------



## rpm14 (21. Oktober 2020)

@JBfine 

Ich habe eine andere Antwort per Mail am 19.10.2020 erhalten:

"Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage ergibt sich leider eine Verzögerung beim Versand der Ausgabe. Nach Eingang der neuen Lieferung werden wir Ihnen den bereits für Sie reservierten Artikel sofort zusenden und die Bezugsgebühren abbuchen. Solange bitten wir Sie um etwas Geduld."

Gruß rpm14


----------



## JBfine (21. Oktober 2020)

Spannend, dass es anscheinend unterschiedliche Wissensstände bei den Servicemitarbeitern gibt. Das lässt mich ja wieder hoffen, dass ich mein Heft doch noch bekommen werde. Danke @rpm14 für die Info!


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (21. Oktober 2020)

Nachdem ich die Ausgabe nirgendwo in einem Kiosk oder Laden finden konnte vor einer Woche bestellt.
Heute die Mail bekommen nicht mehr lieferbar.
Toll gemacht.

PS: Gibts inzwischen irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zum letzten Absatz mit dem "Einzeldatenträger"? Oktober is nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## simosh (21. Oktober 2020)

Eben per Mail bekommen:


1
PC Games Hardware DVD 011/2020nie mehr lieferbar


Bestellt hab ich übrigens am 21.9., Geld wurde direkt schon überwiesen. EDIT: eh ich glaub ich lieg falsch, hat man das bei der Bestellung gepaypalt?


----------



## JBfine (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab auch gerade die Mail bekommen mit der Info, dass das Heft nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Finde ich sehr schade, lokal nicht verfügbar gewesen und jetzt online die Absage. Ich bin da ja anscheinend nicht der einzige, kann man da dann nicht einfach noch ne Charge produzieren lassen? Vor allem. weil ja der Artikel "Einmalige Chance: PCGH 11/2020 DVD mit 20-Jahres-PDF-Archiv" heute und auch die Tage davor immer wieder gepostet wird. Dabei ist die "einmalige Chance" ja anscheinend schon lange vorbei...schade


----------



## rpm14 (23. Oktober 2020)

Die Archiv DVD die es im Rahmen eines bestehenden Abos oder Abschlusses gibt habe ich heute erhalten 👍

Gruß rpm14


----------



## MyticDragonblast (23. Oktober 2020)

Wann wird denn die viel beschworene DVD als Einzelprodukt verkauft?
Das Heft ist ja, wie ich ebenfalls feststellen musste, seit Anfang Oktober nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## truppi (23. Oktober 2020)

rpm14 schrieb:


> Die Archiv DVD die es im Rahmen eines bestehenden Abos oder Abschlusses gibt habe ich heute erhalten 👍
> 
> Gruß rpm14


Kam bei mir auch gestern an einfach hammer alles nochmal zu lesen


----------



## ursmii (24. Oktober 2020)

*Die DVD habe ich zeitgerecht und mit dem Status "Lieferbar" auf der Webseite bestellt.
Da die Adressdatenbank veraltet war und ich die erst seit einen Jahr bestehende Strasse korrekt eingegeben habe, wie sie auch von PayPal zurückgemeldet wurde, fand es der Support-Bot nötig mich zurückzufragen.
Gleichentags hab ich die Adresse nochmals bestätigt.
Das Ergebnis war, dass ich 9 (neun) Tage später eine mail erhalten habe, dass die DVD nicht mehr lieferbar sei.

wirklich ein erbauendes Bestellerlebnis*

Sollte jemand aus der Community so freundlich sein, mir eine Kopie zuzustellen, werde ich ihr/ihm natürlich die Spesen ersetzen. Bitte PN. Vielen Dank, dass ihr besser seid als PCGH-Bestell- und Lieferservice


----------



## brazzjazz (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe ebenfalls viel Ärgerliches zu berichten. In mehreren Läden lagen entweder alte Ausgaben oder gar keine aus. Dann habe ich am 8.10. das DVD-Magazin bestellt und bisher noch nichts bekommen. Ich frage mich, ob man die Auflage erhöht hat, bevor man groß die Werbetrommel gerührt hat, denn ansonsten war die Knappheit absehbar. Verzögerungen an sich wären nicht so schlimm gewesen, wenn man denn wenigstens vom Online-Shop oder Vertrieb (computec at dpv.de) irgendwelche Updates bekommen würde - stattdessen Funkstille.

Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt, PCGH zu abonnieren wäre besser gewesen, da kann ich nur sagen, ich hätte fast einmal ein Abo abgeschlossen, aber da der Kundenservice damals auf eine Anfrage nicht reagiert hat, hatte ich wenig Vertrauen, mich dort für mindestens ein Jahr zu binden.


----------



## Homerclon (28. Oktober 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob man die Auflage erhöht hat, bevor man groß die Werbetrommel gerührt hat, denn ansonsten war die Knappheit absehbar.


Die Auflage wurde laut Aussage von Thilo erhöht.


----------



## brazzjazz (28. Oktober 2020)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Die Auflage wurde laut Aussage von Thilo erhöht.


👍


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (29. Oktober 2020)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich auch bald die DVD erhalte. Mein (2 Jahre Digital-)Abo habe ich ja pünktlich am 28.09.2020 Abends zwischen 20:00 und 22:00 Uhr abgeschlossen und laut Aussage hier sollte ja auch Käufer des Digitalabos die DVD bekommen. Denn an diversen Kiosken gibt es die Ausgabe nicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Oktober 2020)

Hoffe ich persönlich auch. Hab bisher auch noch nichts erhalten.


----------



## Norisk699 (29. Oktober 2020)

Großes Dankeschön für das digitale Archiv.

Übrigens super, dass Ihr auch an eure Abonnenten des Magazins ohne Datenträger gedacht habt und ausnahmsweise einen Datenträger dazugelegt habt.
   

Achja, übrigens dieses Jahr der erste Datenträger, der den Weg in mein Laufwerk gefunden hat.
Zeiten ändern sich!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Oktober 2020)

BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich auch bald die DVD erhalte. Mein (2 Jahre Digital-)Abo habe ich ja pünktlich am 28.09.2020 Abends zwischen 20:00 und 22:00 Uhr abgeschlossen und laut Aussage hier sollte ja auch Käufer des Digitalabos die DVD bekommen. Denn an diversen Kiosken gibt es die Ausgabe nicht.





majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hoffe ich persönlich auch. Hab bisher auch noch nichts erhalten.


Bitte schickt mir eure Daten per PN!

Ansonsten gibt es ein Update für alle anderen Interessenten. Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage bieten wir das 20-Jahres-PDF-Archiv nun auch einzeln im Shop für 3,99 Euro plus Porto an. Und es gibt noch eine zweite Chance auf das Mega-Archiv: In der DVD-Ausgabe der 01/2021 (EVT: 2.12.) finden Sie das Archiv ebenfalls noch einmal.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (30. Oktober 2020)

@PCGH_Thilo 
Danke für die Info. Ich habe gestern nicht mehr in die Post geguckt. Das würde ich heute nachholen. Anschrift habe ich dir per PN geschickt.


----------



## brazzjazz (30. Oktober 2020)

Das kam heute vom Computec-Kundenservice, mehr als drei Wochen (!) nach der Bestellung.

_Es tut uns leid, dass Sie bisher keine Rückmeldung erhalten haben.
Bedauerlicherweise ist die Ausgabe, die Sie bestellt haben restlos vergriffen und wird nicht mehr neu gedruckt.
Die Rückzahlung des bereits abgebuchten Betrag haben wir bereits veranlasst.
Wir hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis und stehen Ihnen bei Fragen gerne zur Verfügung._

Das verschlägt einem schon die Sprache, und nicht nur wegen der fehlenden Genitivendung im dritten Satz.

Aber Lob an die Redaktion, dass sie versucht, das aufzufangen. 👍


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Oktober 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Das kam heute vom Computec-Kundenservice, mehr als drei Wochen (!) nach der Bestellung.
> 
> _Es tut uns leid, dass Sie bisher keine Rückmeldung erhalten haben.
> Bedauerlicherweise ist die Ausgabe, die Sie bestellt haben restlos vergriffen und wird nicht mehr neu gedruckt.
> ...



Oh je, war das eine Einzelbestellung der PCGH 11 DVD?


----------



## brazzjazz (30. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Oh je, war das eine Einzelbestellung der PCGH 11 DVD?


Genau...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Oktober 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Genau...


Ich müsste mal schauen, ob wir vielleicht noch ein Heft bei uns in der Redaktion haben. Magst Du mir vielleicht Deine Adresse per PN schicken?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## brazzjazz (31. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich müsste mal schauen, ob wir vielleicht noch ein Heft bei uns in der Redaktion haben. Magst Du mir vielleicht Deine Adresse per PN schicken?
> 
> Grüße, Thilo


Das ist wirklich sehr nett! Aber nicht mehr nötig. Ich habe mir das Archiv im Online-Shop bestellt, und vermute doch mal, dass das auch ankommt. Das Magazin hatte ich mir gestern geholt, allerdings wie sich herausstellte eine alte Ausgabe. Im besagten Laden lagen von beiden Monaten Exemplare aus. Ich fahre gleich nochmal hin und dann tauschen sie es hoffentlich um...


----------



## Stirrling (1. November 2020)

Danke, dass die DVD nochmal in die neue Ausgabe kommt. Und auch einzeln zu kaufen ist!


----------



## Deathmachine (2. November 2020)

Der Link zur DVD scheint kaputt zu sein


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (3. November 2020)

@PCGH_Thilo 
Meine DVD kam heute (03.11.2020) an (Postdatum ist der 02.11.2020).


----------



## Arzila (5. November 2020)

Hab ca. Vor einer woche die cd bestellt wielangist den ungefair die lieferzeit so im schnitt?


----------



## JoKr (6. November 2020)

Super - danke dafür. Dann kann ich ja doch noch ein bisschen in der jüngeren Vergangenheit schmökern, die zufälligerweise fast den Zeitraum abdeckt, seit dem ich mich mit Computern und Hardware im Besonderen befasse...

Bei der Bestellung der Printausgabe mit DVD bin ich leider zu spät gekommen. Der Hinweis "nie mehr lieferbar" in der (Absage-) Mail der Bestellung war dann doch irgendwie tragikomisch...


----------



## SenorMango (6. November 2020)

Arzila schrieb:


> Hab ca. Vor einer woche die cd bestellt wielangist den ungefair die lieferzeit so im schnitt?


Warte ebenfalls schon seit einer Woche


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. November 2020)

Bitte schickt mir per PN eure Daten, damit ich das beauftragen kann. Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. November 2020)

Deathmachine schrieb:


> Der Link zur DVD scheint kaputt zu sein


Huch, wieso?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2020)

Hm, vielleicht gibt's beim nächsten Mal doch eine Variante die Inhalte digital zu vertreiben?

Ja ich weiß, ihr seid kein Spieledownloadanbieter, aber wenn dann hier jeder DVD einzeln nachgegangen werden muss, ist diese Situation gerade genauso absurd.

Eine Idee, das Archiv in Jahre aufteilen, *jeden einzelnen Jahrgang für 2,99€* zum Download anbieten und gut. Das würde sogar Leute ohne physisches Laufwerk reizen ...


----------



## Deathmachine (9. November 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Huch, wieso?



War irgendwas mit "Artikel nicht gefunden", geht aber schon lange wieder.
DVD ist heute angekommen


----------



## brazzjazz (10. November 2020)

Arzila schrieb:


> Hab ca. Vor einer woche die cd bestellt wielangist den ungefair die lieferzeit so im schnitt?





SenorMango schrieb:


> Warte ebenfalls schon seit einer Woche



Bei mir waren es 10 Tage oder 6 Werktage... Nicht gerade von der schnellen Truppe. Jaja, Corona, aber was ich mit denen schon erlebt habe, ist nicht nur damit zu erklären. Drei Wochen, nachdem ich das DVD-Magazin bestellt hatte und täglich zum Briefkasten gegangen war, merkten sie, dass sie es nicht haben... Geschwindigkeit ist das Eine, Zuverlässigkeit und Transparenz sind das Andere. Aber die Sache ist zum Glück zumindest für mich geklärt. Ab jetzt wird das Magazin im Laden gekauft und wohl auch online gespendet, wenn's wieder möglich ist, aber mit dem Shop oder etwaigen Abos (die ja auch über den Shop laufen) bin ich durch.


----------



## brazzjazz (11. November 2020)

Ach ja, mal 'ne Frage. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass mehrere Magazine deutlich weniger Seiten haben. 12/2005, 02/2008, 03/2008, 04/2008 zum Beispiel. Ein Versehen?


----------



## SenorMango (12. November 2020)

SenorMango schrieb:


> Warte ebenfalls schon seit einer Woche





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte schickt mir per PN eure Daten, damit ich das beauftragen kann. Danke!


Die DVD kam Anfang der Woche bei mir an, trotzdem vielen Dank für das Angebot 

Etwas komisch finde ich, dass ich bei Bestellung per paypal gezahlt habe, dort aber nie Geld abgebucht wurde und bei der DVD nun eine Rechnung inkl. vorgedruckter Überweisung dabei war. Kann mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2020)

SenorMango schrieb:


> Die DVD kam Anfang der Woche bei mir an, trotzdem vielen Dank für das Angebot
> 
> Etwas komisch finde ich, dass ich bei Bestellung per paypal gezahlt habe, dort aber nie Geld abgebucht wurde und bei der DVD nun eine Rechnung inkl. vorgedruckter Überweisung dabei war. Kann mich jemand aufklären?



Da brauche ich mehr Kontext. Du hast die DVD im Shop bestellt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2020)

Wer die DVD gerne in ein DVD-Case packen will, für den bieten wir nun auch ein Inlay zum Download an. Siehe Update im Artikel:








						PDF-Archiv mit 20 Jahren PCGH: Jetzt auch einzeln bestellbar, DVD-Inlay zum Download [Update]
					

Wichtig für die PCGH 11/2020 (DVD): Auf einer separaten DVD befinden sich über 35.000 Seiten mit PCGH-Artikeln von 2000 bis heute als PDF-Archiv.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## SenorMango (12. November 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da brauche ich mehr Kontext. Du hast die DVD im Shop bestellt?


Ja genau. Hab die DVD im Computec-Shop bestellt und eigentlich per paypal bezahlt. Steht auch als Bezahlmethode in der Bestätigungsemail. Abgebucht wurde aber bis jetzt nichts, stattdessen lag halt eine gewöhnliche Rechnung im Umschlag mit Überweisungsträger zum Ausfüllen. Ich habe das Geld jetzt einfach gemäß der Rechnung überwiesen und hoffe mal, dass ihr mir nicht doch noch mein paypal-Konto belastet...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. November 2020)

SenorMango schrieb:


> Ja genau. Hab die DVD im Computec-Shop bestellt und eigentlich per paypal bezahlt. Steht auch als Bezahlmethode in der Bestätigungsemail. Abgebucht wurde aber bis jetzt nichts, stattdessen lag halt eine gewöhnliche Rechnung im Umschlag mit Überweisungsträger zum Ausfüllen. Ich habe das Geld jetzt einfach gemäß der Rechnung überwiesen und hoffe mal, dass ihr mir nicht doch noch mein paypal-Konto belastet...


Schickst Du mir mal per PN Deinen Namen und Deine Mailadresse? Danke!


----------



## INU.ID (15. November 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer die DVD gerne in ein DVD-Case packen will, für den bieten wir nun auch ein Inlay zum Download an.


Ach schade, da ist ja gar kein Inhaltsverzeichnis aufgedruckt.  

Mit ganz winzig kleinen Buchstaben (oder/und über mehrere Seiten) hätte es bestimmt gepasst.


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2020)

Jau, endlich wieder bestellbar. 

Da werden die Altpapiersammler bei mir demnächst ordentlich was zum Aufladen haben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Ach ja, mal 'ne Frage. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass mehrere Magazine deutlich weniger Seiten haben. 12/2005, 02/2008, 03/2008, 04/2008 zum Beispiel. Ein Versehen?



Falls du die PDF-Seiten meinst: Da ist unser PDF-Archiv (auch das interne) stellenweise kreativ. Die alten Ausgaben wechseln munter zwischen Einzel-, Doppel, anderthalb-Doppel- und manchmal auch zwei Doppelseiten auf einer Dokumentseite. Entsprechend unterscheiden sich die Acrobat-Zählungen bei gleichem Inhalt drastisch. Auch ganzseitige Werbung, insbesondere auf den Umschlagsseiten kann ganz fehlen. Für so alte Ausgaben haben wir aber auch intern keine Rohfassungen mehr archiviert (geschweige mit den alten Layoutformaten kompatible Software am laufen), können also mit vertretbarem Aufwand keine saubere Fassung generieren. Ich glaube zum Teil sind sogar Scans gedruckter Ausgaben in der Sammlung enthalten. Der redaktionelle Inhalt müsste aber vollständig sein. (Auch wenn es mir das 12/2005-PDF mit seiner inspirierenden Seitenreihung gerade schwer macht, das nachzuvollziehen.)
Unabhängig hiervon gabe es früher scheinbar tatsächlich wechselnde Ausgabendicken. Die letzte Seite der 11/2005 (91 PDF-Seiten) ist beispielsweise die 178, die letzte Seite 12/2005 (67 PDF-Seiten) die 194. Längeres Heft, kürzeres (aber nicht kleineres) PDF. Die Anlässe kann vermutlich nur noch Thilo erklären, so lange wie das her ist.


----------



## Stirrling (2. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir heute die 1/21 zugelegt. Danke, dass ihr die DVD nochmal zugepackt habt


----------



## alientrax (9. Februar 2021)

Bescheidene Frage, könnt ihr die paar Hefte der PCGH Extreme auch mal als PDF anbieten ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Februar 2021)

Freu dich auf die 250. Ausgabe.   

MfG
Raff


----------



## alientrax (10. Februar 2021)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ist ja nicht mehr so lange ...   4 Ausgaben ?! wenn ich nicht falsch gezählt habe


----------

